# Do you have the same prob with seats?



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Just recently, I have noticed light leather scratches on my passenger seat bottom half... Now I have asked all of my potential passengers to make sure there is nothing sharp on their clothes. I am just not impressed with the durability... Time to get seat covers! Should of done that when I got the car. I have already had the leather seat cover replaced once by the dealer because of a knick that was on the bottom half from something else before I bought the car. I wonder if I can make this known to the dealer AGAIN?

Thanks,
Dan

BTW: 2005, red leather, 17,000 miles


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Got 20K on my 04 and am impressed with how the leather's doing. Scrapes could be from stuff like blue jean rivets, etc.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

That's exactly what I think it was... Just gave my cousin a ride this past weekend and he is a heavyset build. Could be that combined with the friction as he sat down... Damn. Think I will bother the dealer about it anyways, because it is bothering me a lot! Seat covers ASAP, but the seats are so pretty! arty: Thanks for the input!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

DJ Dannis said:


> Just gave my cousin a ride this past weekend and he is a heavyset build.


The dreaded big butt in jeans syndrome. Look out! .


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I think the quality of the leather is absolutely outstanding, better than anything I've seen. Very thick and "real leather". Recently I test drove a C6 Corvette, and I was not impressed with the leather in it. Was a pre-owned with 7K miles on it, and already had a huge scrape/chafe on the driver's seat bottom side, because the leather is thinner and not as good of quality. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree - my Burbs leather is looking crappy on the edges but the Goat (much newer of course) is showing NO signs of wear of any kind after 4K miles.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The dreaded big butt in jeans syndrome. Look out! .


LMAO! :lol: :willy: :agree 

Maybe I jumped the gun on the durability... On my driver's side, the leather is still in pristine condition after all of the ins and outs. Just something like this is a bummer. You guys are right though about this being true leather. :cool


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

The only bad thing I have heard about the seats is the electric motor is slow.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Follow up:

Went to dealer and pointed out my concern. Dealer agreed to replace seat cover right before warranty is up. If you are in the northern IL/southern WI area, check out Ayres Pontiac-Buick-Chevy in Broadhead, WI. Great team of folks there who care!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Seat Cover? You have a seat cover or does the leather wrap around the cushioning making it what they term a seat cover? 

Seat cover to me means a cover over the seats. If this is their idea of a permanent fix, I'd not be too happy. *


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Seat Cover? You have a seat cover or does the leather wrap around the cushioning making it what they term a seat cover?
> 
> Seat cover to me means a cover over the seats. If this is their idea of a permanent fix, I'd not be too happy. *


Right, that is the dealer's terminology of the leather portion wrapping around the foam. I would not put up with a regular, literal "seat cover" either.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i had the same happen to mine bout couple days after purchase
suspect the cause was a larger friend of mine slidin in to the seat
ouch!
i'm over it though now


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Mine at 28K is still like new. Among the best leather I've dealt with (although, not the softest, still very comfortable, grabby enough, and very durable.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

What do you guys use to condition the seats?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> What do you guys use to condition the seats?


Just bought the Meguiar's product. It's a one step cleaner conditioner. My car was bought in January, and I plan on conditioning the seats before winter. 

Per other posts, my car has 5K on it, and no wear and tear on the seats or the gear shift knob. I'm a little self conscious because I am continually hanging my cell phone on the left bolster of the driver's seat.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I got some reddish marks on my drivers seat I dont know where they came from


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Taxman said:


> I got some reddish marks on my drivers seat I dont know where they came from


Hemorrhoids?


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Taxman said:


> I got some reddish marks on my drivers seat I dont know where they came from


If the marks are light red, then that is a sign that the material is scratched there. That is exactly what mine looked like...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just about to pass the 90,000 mile mark, and I must say that the leather is holding up very well. 

My bitch is with the seat construction. There is noticable sag in the butt bucket of the seat (secure the fatass jokes- I'm a less-than-rotund-if-not-quite-svelte 205 lbs). Not sure if it can be restuffed or restrung...or if it'll serve as an excuse to mount Recaros in there in 20k miles or so...


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

> My bitch is with the seat construction. There is noticable sag in the butt bucket of the seat (secure the fatass jokes- I'm a less-than-rotund-if-not-quite-svelte 205 lbs). Not sure if it can be restuffed or restrung...or if it'll serve as an excuse to mount Recaros in there in 20k miles or so...


:agree 

I just passed 50k, and the leather still looks amost perfect in appearance. I condition the seats about every 6 weeks or so, but my complaint too would be with the sag in the middle (as was the case with Groucho, hold the fat jokes as I am 6' 1" and 185 lbs). I am considering replacing the drivers seat in the not too distant future. Has anybody else tried this? I am worried that the "new" seat may not exactly match the existing seats... any thoughts? :willy:


----------

